# Steelers Super Bowl Champs!!!!



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

WAY TO GO STEELERS!!!!! SUPER BOWL XLIII CHAMPIONS!!! WAY TO DO US PROUD!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats, even tho I was rooting for the Cardinals to win ... which they were with 2 minutes left.

My hat goes off to the Steelers on coming back within the last few minutes to win it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Heck of a game! I figured the Cards were cooked after that TD return at the end of the first half, but they really showed some guts to come back like that. 

Congrats to the Steelers and their fans!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I normally don't care for superbowl unless my team make it. I force myself to watch this game and WOW!  good game. :clap2:


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought it was a great game. I was pulling for the Cards, but both teams did well. Crappy officiating however!


----------

